# Rob Lucci (One Piece) Vs Captain America (Marvel)



## Warlordgab (Mar 10, 2015)

According to Cap's updated OBD profile this should be a fair fight

*Location:* Manhattan
*Distance:* 100m
*Mindset:* IC
*Conditions:*
- Composite Captain America
- Rob Lucci fights in his half-beast form the whole battle


----------



## trance (Mar 10, 2015)

Doesn't Lucci mount Cap's head over his fireplace?


----------



## MAPSK (Mar 10, 2015)

Cap fists him with the stars and stripes.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 10, 2015)

> According to Cap's updated OBD profile this should be a fair fight



must be some fucking profile


----------



## MAPSK (Mar 10, 2015)

Trance said:


> Doesn't Lucci mount Cap's head over his fireplace?


----------



## Blαck (Mar 10, 2015)

Doubt Cap can put Lucci down.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 10, 2015)

>Destructive Capacity: Multi city block level

what

how

what

>Speed: Massively hypersonic reactions/combat speed
>cap is "massively hypersonic"

>"class GJ"
>"Class GJ: Gigajoule class: Attacks carry the force of many tons of TNT explosives. Building level to low end multi city block level"

what

what


----------



## Blαck (Mar 10, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> >Destructive Capacity: Multi city block level
> 
> what
> 
> ...



The Infinity event made all that happen, Luc


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 10, 2015)

Lucci wins this.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 10, 2015)

Cap should be faster provided that we don't go with the " Peak human " bullshit, dude has kept up with missiles and is way faster than street levelers that from EM's blogs are MHS(Seriously, second time I'm citing this without a source, can someone find it for me ? I'd be grateful), so yeah I doubt Lucci's hitting him when he has literally the most overpowered shield ever and speed advantage, but Cap doesn't have the DC to compete with Lucci's durability(Not that I remember at least) so this brings us to a stamina battle and IIRC Cap can survive for more time without water, food, etc.(By the end of Luffy vs Lucci battle both of them were on their limit, so much so that Lucci decided to Tekkai Luffy's gattling than Soru it ) . So ... Giving it to Cap for outlasting Lucci ?


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 10, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Cap should be faster provided that we don't go with the " Peak human " bullshit, dude has kept up with missiles and is way faster than street levelers that from EM's blogs are MHS(Seriously, second time I'm citing this without a source, can someone find it for me ? I'd be grateful)



How fast are those missiles? Because I know Lucci is around Mach 100 but I'm not really sure how fast is Marvel's definition of "Peak human"


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 10, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> >Destructive Capacity: Multi city block level
> 
> what
> 
> ...


i'm quite sure willy was told to at least type a half ass justification before upgrading the street levels
but i guess lazyness overhelmed him.
well, it was something about scalling from peter and others he fought afaia.
anyway he is at least hypersonic+ from high end feats of his own


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 10, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> The Infinity event made all that happen, Luc



oh okay w/e i'm way behind on marvel


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 10, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> well, it was something about scalling from peter and others he fought afaia.
> anyway he is at least hypersonic+ from high end feats of his own



So is Cap hypersonic+ or massively hypersonic+? Or do you know which feat gave Cap such an upgrade?


----------



## MAPSK (Mar 10, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> So is Cap hypersonic+ or massively hypersonic+? Or do you know which feat gave Cap such an upgrade?



Don't know nothin' about these two beyond what the wiki says, but I know who I'm rooting for


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 10, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> this brings us to a stamina battle and IIRC Cap can survive for more time without water, food, etc.(By the end of Luffy vs Lucci battle both of them were on their limit, so much so that Lucci decided to Tekkai Luffy's gattling than Soru it ) . So ... Giving it to Cap for outlasting Lucci ?



A little detail I forgot to mention; Lucci started to show signs of fatigue after taking a Gear 3rd attack which weakened him enough for Luffy to keep up with him. So unless Cap strikes hard enough to heavely wound him, they should pretty even stamina-wise

But does anyone here knows how fast is Cap?


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 10, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> So is Cap hypersonic+ or massively hypersonic+? Or do you know which feat gave Cap such an upgrade?


hypersonic+ goes w/out saying.
he dances around rains of bullets and can tag missiles after it being thrown


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 10, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> hypersonic+ goes w/out saying.
> he dances around rains of bullets and can tag missiles after it being thrown



That means Cap's speed should be around Mach 30; I guess that's Marvel definition of "peak human". Cap is really fast but if that's his best feat, Lucci is at least 4x faster than Cap


----------



## Regicide (Mar 10, 2015)

Multi-cityblock comes from street level fuckers in Marvel having feats around that level, if I recall.


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 10, 2015)

Lucci shoves his tail in Cap's mouth.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Mar 10, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> How fast are those missiles? Because I know Lucci is around Mach 100 but I'm not really sure how fast is Marvel's definition of "Peak human"



Isn't Lucci mach 441+


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 11, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> How fast are those missiles? Because I know Lucci is around Mach 100 but I'm not really sure how fast is Marvel's definition of "Peak human"



Cap shoulhav Mach 3,000 reaction speed since hes faster than Ben and occasionally can contend with short range speedsters like Spidey

Then theres his adamantim shield which he should be able to decently damage Lucci considering all the crazy hit hes done with it in the past


----------



## Alita (Mar 11, 2015)

Lucci loses IMO if capt's profile is right.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 11, 2015)

Always read the comments .



xmysticgohanx said:


> Isn't Lucci mach 441+





> Some people can't be bothered to read, right ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There was another dude that brought something up and ended up with mach 171, but I don't know if it's accepted or not, not that it matters .


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 11, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Cap shoulhav Mach 3,000 reaction speed since hes faster than Ben and occasionally can contend with short range speedsters like Spidey
> 
> Then theres his adamantim shield which he should be able to decently damage Lucci considering all the crazy hit hes done with it in the past



Thank you! I though nobody would ever give me the final number!

Well, that means Cap will have the speed advantage in hand to hand combat

But regarding the shield; Cap tends to throw his shield to attack so what would prevent Lucci from catching the shield and disarming Cap? If that happens, which is likely to happen, Cap will have to rely in his speed and martial arts skills


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 13, 2015)

And it seems nobody remembers Lucci's ultimate technique


----------



## creative (Mar 13, 2015)

black captain vs rob would have been more interesting 

steve's new speed boost makes the match even but he has no killing power for this fight tbh.


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 13, 2015)

creative said:


> black captain vs rob would have been more interesting



"Black captain"?   Who's that?  Remember finding comicbooks in my country is like trying to find a Needle in a haystack



creative said:


> steve's new speed boost makes the match even but he has no killing power for this fight tbh.



According to the profile his striking power should be GJ+ (Cityblock+), so how can we say he doesn't  have the "killing power"?


----------



## creative (Mar 13, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> "Black captain"?   Who's that?  Remember finding comicbooks in my country is like trying to find a Needle in a haystack



According to the profile his striking power should be GJ+ (Cityblock+), so how can we say he doesn't  have the "killing power"?


sam wilson, aka the falcon. he is the new captain america as of about a few months ago with an ongoing called "all-new captain america" by Rick Rememder (totally not confusing book title I'm sure). comixology is an android/iOS application you can use to buy several hundreds of comicbooks american or otherwise if you're feeling american enough.

as for ODB wiki specs, cap has the same specs as tiger-man in his base form. Lucci is going to beat cap if he transforms, obvs.


----------



## Thespacelord (Mar 13, 2015)

Lucci easily.


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 14, 2015)

creative said:


> sam wilson, aka the falcon. he is the new captain america as of about a few months ago with an ongoing called "all-new captain america" by Rick Rememder (totally not confusing book title I'm sure). comixology is an android/iOS application you can use to buy several hundreds of comicbooks american or otherwise if you're feeling american enough.
> 
> as for ODB wiki specs, cap without has the same specs as tiger-man over here and that isn't even counting his transformation.



  As far as I remember Sam Wilson had no real superhuman ability; he just had his falcom suit, but that's all I can remember from him. It's incredile he became Captain America

As for "comixology", I'll see what I can do

So we might say that as long as Lucci use his half-beast form he holds the advantage at DC and durability when it comes to battling Steve

But what can Falcon do as Captain America?


----------



## KuroiMugetsu (Mar 31, 2015)

Captain America has went from peek human to meta to super human lol. Thi guy has reaction feats that shouldn't even be possible. At one point went blow for blow with the hulk IIRC... complete pis though.... hmmm based on what I know IMO cap loses unles he has some attack that can harm lucci


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 31, 2015)

Is Lucci mach 120 or mach 441? It seems blurry.


----------



## creative (Mar 31, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> As far as I remember Sam Wilson had no real superhuman ability; he just had his falcom suit, but that's all I can remember from him. It's incredile he became Captain America
> 
> As for "comixology", I'll see what I can do
> 
> ...



his flight abilities are really the most notable thing about him tbh. sam shares a lot of the same feats as his predecessor after that.


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 31, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> Is Lucci mach 120 or mach 441? It seems blurry.



Lucci is mach 120+  the problem is Marvel's definition of "peak human" being mach 1000+ combat speed :sweat



creative said:


> his flight abilities are really the most notable thing about him tbh. sam shares a lot of the same feats as his predecessor after that.



So is Sam muti-cityblock level as well?


----------



## AgentAAA (Mar 31, 2015)

KuroiMugetsu said:


> Captain America has went from peek human to meta to super human lol. Thi guy has reaction feats that shouldn't even be possible. At one point went blow for blow with the hulk IIRC... complete pis though.... hmmm based on what I know IMO cap loses unles he has some attack that can harm lucci



that's not PIS, just jobbing.
His reaction feats still sit in the low end of his verse, but his shield throws alone actually do have the ability to harm lucci, even though he himself doesn't.


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 31, 2015)

AgentAAA said:


> that's not PIS, just jobbing.
> His reaction feats still sit in the low end of his verse, but his shield throws alone actually do have the ability to harm lucci, even though he himself doesn't.



Remember they're both IC; Lucci is smart enough and skilled enough to catch Cap's shield and disarm him

The fight will be decided by HtH combat, no weapons


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 31, 2015)

Pretty sure Lucci couldn't even perceive his shield.....


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 31, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> Pretty sure Lucci couldn't even perceive his shield.....



Unfortunately for Cap, there's no proof of that; so mach 120+ Lucci is still able to catch the shield throw


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 31, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> Unfortunately for Cap, there's no proof of that; so mach 120+ Lucci is still able to catch the shield throw



Except you know....Cap routinely tags people with his shield throws who have similar levels of reaction speed.....


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 31, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> Except you know....Cap routinely tags people with his shield throws who have similar levels of reaction speed.....



"reaction speed"; something that changes when it comes to long distances. So get a nice distance and "reaction speed" won't mean much


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 31, 2015)

Your....not really getting the meaning of reaction speed are you....?


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 31, 2015)

It doesn't really matter because Cap is the only "peak human" calced at MHS combat speed; while several "peak human" villains Cap fought are still "superhuman" when it comes to reaction speed so there's no feat supporting the claim of a MHS shield throw


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 31, 2015)

Yet the fact that said villains can consistency match him.....and he can tag them  with his shield?


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 31, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> Yet the fact that said villains can consistency match him.....and he can tag them  with his shield?



Point is said villains aren't powerscaled to Cap, that's why none of those fights prove the MHS shield throw


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 31, 2015)

Villains can match Cap....yet their not scaled to his combat speed? 

That makes _perfect_ sense.


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 31, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> Villains can match Cap....yet their not scaled to his combat speed?
> 
> That makes _perfect_ sense.



Ask why Bullseye, Taskmaster and Deadpool obd profiles aren't upgraded to MHS just like Cap's

I'm not the one who made the call but I'm the one supporting it; so I'll still say there's no proof of that MHS shield throw


----------



## Makankosappo (Mar 31, 2015)

Kalifa clearly reacted and dodged lightning.
Lucci is stronger than her, way stronger and faster, specialy in his leopard form.
He is easily a lightning timer.
That mcah 102 made me giggle.
Hypersonic+ Lucci according to the wiki...Fucking ridiculous lol.
This wiki is worth shit.


----------



## creative (Mar 31, 2015)

. . .?

is it 2003 again? is it okay to call reaction speed=general speed?


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 31, 2015)

Makankosappo said:


> Kalifa clearly reacted and dodged lightning.
> Lucci is stronger than her, way stronger and faster, specialy in his leopard form.
> He is easily a lightning timer.
> That mcah 102 made me giggle.
> ...



That's because base Luffy could land a few blows to Lucci and base Luffy wasn't MHS at that time; so Half-beast Lucci gets the MHS stat


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 31, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> Ask why Bullseye, Taskmaster and Deadpool obd profiles aren't upgraded to MHS just like Cap's
> 
> I'm not the one who made the call but I'm the one supporting it; so I'll still say there's no proof of that MHS shield throw



Pretty sure that's just a matter of being too lazy or busy to update the profiles. 

But they should get scaled to Cap's combat speed.....since they're perfectly capable of keeping up with Cap.....


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 31, 2015)

Makankosappo said:


> Kalifa clearly reacted and dodged lightning.
> Lucci is stronger than her, way stronger and faster, specialy in his leopard form.
> He is easily a lightning timer.
> That mcah 102 made me giggle.
> ...


i don't think you know how dodging something works.
lighting cross a pretty big distance before getting to the character.
kalifa reacting to lighting feat is only hypersonic+ which then scalles to lucci.
the only guy who gets the actual lighting speed is the one who can consistently blitz someone above kalifa.
who is G2 luffy.
so, no, the wiki is by no means wrong on his profile, but i do give you that it needs upgrades on some characters


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 31, 2015)

creative said:


> . . .?
> 
> is it 2003 again? is it okay to call reaction speed=general speed?



I wasn't there when the difference was explained; so could you please explain the difference? Please...


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 31, 2015)

@Iwandesu: He would be Massively Hypersonic when using Life Return to streamline his Leopard Form though, wouldn't he? He was going blow for blow with G2 Luffy at that point.


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 31, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> @Iwandesu: He would be Massively Hypersonic when using Life Return to streamline his Leopard Form though, wouldn't he? He was going blow for blow with G2 Luffy at that point.





Actually speed-wise they were relatively even before he used "Life Return"; they were evenly match after that because Lucci got weakened and Luffy was getting exhausted


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 31, 2015)

Really? I need to reread the fight....


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 31, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> @Iwandesu: He would be Massively Hypersonic when using Life Return to streamline his Leopard Form though, wouldn't he? He was going blow for blow with G2 Luffy at that point.


well this is for sure, i was talking about his base form
quoting from the wiki


			
				lucci Zoan Form said:
			
		

> Hypersonic+, possibly massively hypersonic (though outclassed by G2 Luffy, he was able to somewhat keep up with him even before he slowed down due to exhaustion), can also optimize his physique for speed via Life Return to become even faster


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 31, 2015)

Oh, didn't know he already was. o.o;


----------



## Chainwave (Mar 31, 2015)

Hypersonic Captain America now? So he throws his indestructible shield at hypersonic speeds at stuff? And it bounces around to come back to him? Not fly through everything and into space? OK


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 31, 2015)

> Hypersonic Captain America now? So he throws his indestructible shield at hypersonic speeds at stuff? And it bounces around to come back to him? Not fly through everything and into space? OK


caps has plenty hypersonic feats.
namely jumping through dozens of bullets and lauching his shield so fast that it hit a missile that had already been lauched (and those things already works under hypersonic speed by themselves)
so yeah, this is a given


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Mar 31, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> i don't think you know how dodging something works.
> lighting cross a pretty big distance before getting to the character.
> kalifa reacting to lighting feat is only hypersonic+ which then scalles to lucci.
> the only guy who gets the actual lighting speed is the one who can consistently blitz someone above kalifa.
> ...



Do you happen to know what mach Kalifa's reactions are?


----------



## Makankosappo (Apr 1, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> i don't think you know how dodging something works.
> lighting cross a pretty big distance before getting to the character.
> kalifa reacting to lighting feat is only hypersonic+ which then scalles to lucci.
> the only guy who gets the actual lighting speed is the one who can consistently blitz someone above kalifa.
> ...



The pretty "big distance" you're talking about is hundreds of meters-KM.
The distance it had to cross on the battle against Kalifa was a sole few meters.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 1, 2015)

Makankosappo said:


> The pretty "big distance" you're talking about is hundreds of meters-KM.
> The distance it had to cross on the battle against Kalifa was a sole few meters.


Which is why kalifa lighting feat is hypersonic and not faster than the eye/transonic like the one from AGK verse.
Dodging lightning is hardly impressive unless you literally outspeeds the lighting.


----------



## Warlordgab (Apr 1, 2015)

I totally agree with *iwandesu*'s arguments but why are we focusing on Kalifa's speed?


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 3, 2015)

RobLucciRapes.


----------



## Warlordgab (May 28, 2015)

Well, thanks to some calcs being redone by the Amazing *Tacocat*, Rob Lucci's DC was upgraded to low end Town level  

So now Lucci is perfectly capable of defeating Cap


----------

